# "home"-LAN Server, welches Linux und wie?



## MasterJM (15. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich zwar etwas mit Linux aus, bin aber kein Geübter.
Ich habe genauere Vorstellungen, was ich haben möchte.
Auf einem 500Mhz Rechner (2 Festplatten, CD-Rom) hier möchte ich gerne Linux als Server haben
und zwar für Apache2, SQL, PHP4, Fileserver als FTP und Windows Netzwerk.
Sorich ich hätte gerne das der PC ohne Bildschirm und Tastatur (für Install aber vorhanden)
läuft, dort ein Webserver aktiv ist, eventuell ein FTP Server mit Usern aber auch pub Folder.
Folder für Apache Docs und FTP sollten aus dem LAN für Windows PCs erreichbar sein.

Ich will kein Mailserver, Firewalls oder sonst was. Der Server ist per Router im LAN eingebunden, 
DHCP läuft war, will aber IP statisch zuweisen.

Administrieren würd ich gern per ssh.

Hab derzeit Debian 3.1 getestet,
aber da wird mir schon zuviel installiert was ich nicht brauche.

Komischerweise bootet der PC auch ohne Bildschirm nicht, ka warum.

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial für mein Vorhaben?
Grad von Fileserver für Windowsumgebungen (wäre das samba für mich) habe
ich gar keine Ahnung - noch nie etwas mit zu tun gehabt.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. November 2005)

Wenn Du etwas Zeit und gute Nerven hast:

Gentoo Linux + Installationsanleitung:
http://www.gentoo.org

Anleitungen:
http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

Wenn Du zum selbstbauen keinen Nerv hast hilft z. b. http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/


----------



## Dr Dau (16. November 2005)

Hallo!



			
				MasterJM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....aber da wird mir schon zuviel installiert was ich nicht brauche.....


Hast Du dir schon mal Eisfair angesehen?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

